#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-09
<YoBoY> good morning
<trinikrono> o/
<locodir-user> Hi all just checking out the  Ubuntu Washington group, 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-10
<locodir-user> Hi Ubuntu team
<locodir-user> I got a problem with wireless connection
<locodir-user> could you please help me to fix it?
<locodir-user> thanks in advance
<locodir-user_> anybody can help the wireless problem
<locodir-user_> hello
<YoBoY> Good morning
<nigelb> Good morning :)
<wcrucius> can anyone suggest a IRC channel where I can get some package manager help?  I am trying to remove pm-utils but apt says it will then remove a bunch of other core stuff (like gdm and ubuntu-desktop) for me
<cjohnston> #ubuntu
<wcrucius> thanks
<daker> yo cjohnston 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-11
<YoBoY> good morning
<daker> cjohnston: yo
<YoBoY> yo daker 
<daker> Yo YO
<YoBoY> :D
<daker> YoBoY: what sessions do you attend ?
<YoBoY> today ?
<daker> yes
<daker> YoBoY: the first boring UDS :/
<YoBoY> community roundtable, loco and laptop testing review, doc team goals this morning
<daker> ok
<YoBoY> colour theorie this afternoon
<YoBoY> a small day for me
<daker> YoBoY: good sessions always are on the same time
<YoBoY> tomorow, community roundtable, community section in u.c, ubuntu membership etc..., and something else in the morning
<YoBoY> and the afternoon I don't know yet
<daker> what you will do if you can't any session ?
<YoBoY> daker: work on loco stuff on my computer, I've not stoped the organisation of the party in paris ^^" lot of mails and answers
<daker> next week there is a g|maghreb here 
<YoBoY> great :)
<YoBoY> today at Solution Linux (a professional event open to everyone where we have a both) we sell 460 LiveCDs :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-12
<daker> a french edition right ?
<YoBoY> yes
<YoBoY> need to go to bed, tired ^^"
<YoBoY> talk tomorrow :D
<YoBoY> good night 
<daker> me too :)
<daker> g'night
<YoBoY> good morning
<keffie_jayx> hello all
<keffie_jayx> mhall119: ping
<keffie_jayx> just started working on making LD send info to identi.ca
<keffie_jayx> I wanted to discuss with anyone how we would like that to work
<daker> keffie_jayx, mhall119 is attending the summit session 
<keffie_jayx> I did check out the session
<keffie_jayx> it was on monday
<keffie_jayx> daker: just wanted to discuss workflow with anyone really :)
<daker> summit session is happening/finished right now
<keffie_jayx> daker: must have been a reschedule, missed it :(
<daker> yes!!
<cjohnston> keffie_jayx: probably going to need to wait till next week 
<keffie_jayx> cjohnston: cool
<keffie_jayx> cjohnston: do you know the kind of google maps api key we need
<keffie_jayx> for loco -directory. It's been a while since I had mine and now it seems there are different. Maps Javascript API, Static Maps API, Maps Data API, and Web services...
<keffie_jayx> looks quite confusing
<cjohnston> no i dont
<nigelb> keffie_jayx: can you ping me next week? I know how to unconfuse that
<nigelb> (we're all at UDS)
<keffie_jayx> nigelb: ok I am going to give  a talk at a regional python day and wanted to have the map coolness in a local instance of LD
<keffie_jayx> nigelb: I know how to get the api key
<keffie_jayx> but which?
<keffie_jayx> there weren't that many :S
<nigelb> keffie_jayx: you don't
<nigelb> if you're using maps in a web applications
<nigelb> the latest one doesn't need a key
<keffie_jayx> I just pulled LD from trunk, Its a web app, however the map thingi is not working
<nigelb> oh, that.
<nigelb> keffie_jayx: go to google maps
<nigelb> keffie_jayx: older version
<keffie_jayx> nigelb: I think I got it
<keffie_jayx> the key does not change, it is the same for flash, xml json etc
<keffie_jayx> google just wanted to give me the right snippet of code
<keffie_jayx> :S
<keffie_jayx> I got the key, let me see if this works
<nigelb> keffie_jayx: \o/
<keffie_jayx> nigelb: thanks :) it works now
<daker> keffie_jayx, Ronnie  is the GMAP expert
<Ronnie> keffie_jayx: no google maps key is needed anymore with the V3 API that we use for LD
<Ronnie> it should work out of the box
<keffie_jayx> It is working I rechecked again
<Ronnie> oke great, if you have questions about the map javascript, feel free to ask me
<keffie_jayx> Ronnie: thanks :)
<Ronnie> some documentation about the plugin can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-django-foundations/map
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-13
<YoBoY> good morning
<locodir-user> hi
<trinikrono> o/
<gautam7373> can i get ubintu original disk?
<nizarus> gautam7373, no, shipit is no more active 
<nizarus> but you still can download it for free 
<nizarus> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<cprofitt> nizarus: one can still get CDs from their loco team
<cprofitt> if their loco team is approved
<nizarus> cprofitt, yep, but with only 250 we can't give to many people :)
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> true
<cprofitt> I gave out ~200 the day after I got them
<cprofitt> one IT event
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-14
<YoBoY> good morning
<toros> hi
<YoBoY> back in France T_T
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-15
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> hey, very serious question for all locoteams
<YoBoY> some of you have already cleaned the Ubuntu tablecloth ? how ? washmachine ? dry cleaning ? :D
<paultag> YoBoY: wow, I actually have no idea
<YoBoY> :D
<paultag> YoBoY: what's the material? Nylon, cotton or something crazy
<YoBoY> I don't have it, it's with another french member responsible for the event of this week
<paultag> YoBoY: this needs to be documented, I did not even think of that
<paultag> YoBoY: see if he can find a tag saying what it's made of -- if it has that we can figure the rest out :)
<YoBoY> but 3 days of event putted some traces on the tablecloth ^^"
<paultag> and instructions might be on the tag
<paultag> YoBoY: +1 there!!
<YoBoY> great event ... where I bookmarked the photos...
<YoBoY> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lea-linux/5713914971/in/photostream one picture
<paultag> YoBoY: that's kickass. You guys always do amazing work
<YoBoY> well, we always forget to take pictures ¬_¬"
<toros> hi YoBoY!
<YoBoY> hey toros :D
<YoBoY> http://www.flickr.com/photos/naudinsylvain/5709223547/lightbox/ another one
<YoBoY> http://ubuntuone.com/p/t2i/ last one :D
<YoBoY> the cameraman in this one is from a French television :D perhaps we are going to appear on the tv :D
<paultag> YoBoY: :)
<paultag> OK, I'm alive. Sorry, had to do some actual work
<paultag> Phew, good burn there.
<paultag> YoBoY: I can't believe all these photos are not on some ubuntu-fr website... I mean, flickr? It's so ho-hum
<paultag> I expected some app that showes them all in 3D
<Nafallo> ...on a cube!
<YoBoY> ^^ like I said, we are really, but really, like in "that'es real nobody can be worse", in taking pictures, so don't expect us to have a site to put them on :D
<YoBoY> but it's on my todo list for this year
<toros> re
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-07
<Geochr> The pack of cds 12.04 received for Ubuntu-gr!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-08
<gipsypyaesone> !help
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<benonsoftware> gipsypyaesone: What do you need?
<gipsypyaesone> sorry,
<locodir-user> hi room
<locodir-user> anyone here
<YoBoY> Hi locodir-user 
<locodir-user> hi :)
<locodir-user> i think I'm lost
<YoBoY> Note realy "here" i'm on a tube ^^" if you need something, just Asie ;)
<YoBoY> Ask
<YoBoY> Phone craps... sorry
<locodir-user> what is this room all about
<YoBoY> Can't answer now i'm going out
<YoBoY> ++
<locodir-user> okay
<YoBoY> locodir-user: back :)
<YoBoY> ok, so this chan is to help locoteams, do you know what is a LoCo Team (Local Community Team) ?
<locodir-user> a local team on what?
<locodir-user> football?
<YoBoY> ubuntu users ^^"
<locodir-user> what is ubuntu...sorry
<YoBoY> it's an operating system (other operating system you can know are windows, mac OS, android, iOS,…) for your Desktop PC or your server
<locodir-user> okay, thanks
<locodir-user> absolutely lost lol
<YoBoY> locodir-user: I think it's just good luck :)
<YoBoY> now you can try Ubuntu and see what it is
<locodir-user> i don't know how to do that
<locodir-user> where are you from?
<YoBoY> and ther is a "preview" online, just to see what it looks like : http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<YoBoY> France
<locodir-user> aha okay
<locodir-user> looks cool
<locodir-user> but i really have no idea what these things are
<YoBoY> these things ?
<locodir-user> this is so technical for me
<JanC> locodir-user: maybe you know somebody who can help you with it then?
<JanC> locodir-user: or you could contact the locoteam for your area to find somebody to explain it to you
<JanC> and help you get started
<JanC> locodir-user: you're from Norway, right?
<JanC> jo-erlend: ^^^  ☺
<JanC> locodir-user: jo-erlend is the main contact person for Ubuntu Norge  ☺
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-09
<nigelb> 6/ws 46
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-10
<Calico> I'm a beginner, anyone know the best guides for Ubuntu?
<Calico> I want to learn as much as I can about it
<r2d2rogers> Calico: this is a channel for coordinating the local community teams in the US, you might want to try a general support channel like #ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> not just in the US :)
<r2d2rogers> CrazyLemon: you're right, sorry, I forget I'm logged into both this and ubuntu-us
<SergioMeneses> all loCo Teams http://loco.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-11
<locodir-user> всем привет
<pleia2> Enjoyed our @UbuntuWomen dinner! Thanks @Jess_Ledbetter @jamfish728 @asheeshlaroia @alanbell_libsol @james2_0 @grantbow @maco_nix @techheroohio and @IdleOne!
<pleia2> hahaha
<pleia2> bitlbee for tweeting ftw
<pleia2> phew, everyone is asleep :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: not I
<pleia2> doh
<pleia2> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> ello
<bkerensa> pleia2: would you be ok with me submitting your photo with a article to Ubuntu User for print?
<bkerensa> the one I took
<pleia2> yep, itnet7 took some better ones though if you want one of them
<bkerensa> ahh yeah good my camera is acting up
 * bkerensa is hoping to get a article in about UDS by deadline :s
 * bkerensa goes back to work
<pleia2> when is the deadline?
<bkerensa> Tuesday
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> but I was only offered it this afternoon
<bkerensa> but Rikki said if I couldnt get it ou that I could do another article in the issue after
<pleia2> I'll email them to you, we can confirm with him tomorrow :)
<bkerensa> kk
<pleia2> hrm, actually, I changed my mind, these are crisp but I'm talking in them, not great pictures of me
<pleia2> sorry :)
<kinouchou> df
<jo-erlend> czajkowski, hey. I haven't heard anything about moving the mailinglist. Should I nag? :)
<czajkowski> jo-erlend: I'm at uds, and kinda busy reading design maling list :/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-12
<badfox> amigo's
<locodir-user> hello!
<locodir-user> Need Help!
<locodir-user> Anyone there??
<vibhav> How does a loco get a website?
<JanC> vibhav: do you mean how to get an ubuntu-CC.org domain or how to get hosting for a website?
<vibhav> perhaps both
<vibhav> We need a website for our LoCo
<JanC> hm, I'm sure the procedures for both are listed somewhere on the wiki, let me check
<JanC> vibhav: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCreatingWebsite
<JanC> so hosting on Canonical servers is only available to approved locoteams
<vibhav> what about getting domains?
<JanC> I think you probably also need to be approved for that (although I can't find confirmation about that)
<JanC> vibhav: you can always set up a website yourself for now of course, or just use the wiki for now
<JanC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto
<JanC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto#Homepage
<JanC> hm, it seems domain names don't require being approved
<JanC> but no explanation how to get them, so I guess you have to contact the Canonical sysadmins for that (see the mailing lists info on that wiki page for their ticket system mail address)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-13
<alexvm> hola
<alexvm> hola alguin habla español
<Chica> Hi
<alexvm> hi
<trinikrono> hola alexvm 
<alexvm> hola soy nuevo en linux
<alexvm> es la primera vez que entro al chat
<Chica> Ok
<Chica> bienvenido
<SergioMeneses> alexvm, saludos
<SergioMeneses> necesitas algo en particular?
<Chica> No
<SergioMeneses> Chica, ?
<Chica> SI
<alexvm> si sergio
<Chica> Lo siento Sergio
<SergioMeneses> alexvm, que seria?
<alexvm> tengo instalado ubuntu 11.10 y tratando de instalar un drivers para los graficos de ati perdi los demas escritorios
<SergioMeneses> Chica, no te preocupes 
<Chica> :D
<SergioMeneses> alexvm, te recomiendo visitar el canal #ubuntu-es ...alli pueden ayudarte con soporte
<SergioMeneses> este canal es para tratar a las comunidades locales :)
<alexvm> ok como puedo cambiar de canal
<SergioMeneses> alexvm, escribe: /join #ubuntu-es
<SergioMeneses> :D
<trinikrono> he can use /j too :D
<alexvm> gracias sergio
<SergioMeneses> alexvm, no hay problema! alexvm de que pais eres?
<alexvm> de mexico
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, you're rigth!
<SergioMeneses> alexvm, la comunidad de ubuntu en mexico tienen el canal #Ubuntu-Mx por si te interesa, alli los puedes contactar
<alexvm> una pregunta mas para cambiar de canal escribo aqui mismo
<trinikrono> or maybe ubuntu-ve
<SergioMeneses> alexvm, si puedes escribirlo aqui mismo
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, ubuntu-ve is for ubuntu venezuela team
<SergioMeneses> and alexvm comes from mexico
<trinikrono> okie at least thoy will understand also
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, sure!...
<alexvm> gracias sergio ya pude entrar al de mexico
<trinikrono> ahola
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-05-06
<YoBoY> bonjour
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> moin
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-05-07
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> good morning
<Sanji> Boa tarde!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-05-08
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> bonjour
<locodir-user> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> costales, SergioMeneses: ping
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: anything I can help with 
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, czajkowski, didn't know you were here
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, tell me
<JoseeAntonioR> wanted to confirm about the UOW session
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: is here he can deal with it 
<JoseeAntonioR> sure :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, I think we can do something for uow, when is it?
<JoseeAntonioR> all details are here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<JoseeAntonioR> 21-22 may
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, I'll give you an official answer on Friday, ok?
<JoseeAntonioR> sure thing, no hurries
<SergioMeneses> perfect then :)
<SergioMeneses> anything else?
<JoseeAntonioR> not for now, thanks
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-08
<dholbach> good morning
<AlanBell> hi, anyone know about Trusty DVDs for loco teams?
<AlanBell> well I just filled out https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/ lets see if anything happens
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds still references 12.10
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-11
<geochr> !lococouncil  I need a new  <Administrator Password> for our malling list. which is the procedure for that ? Thanks in advance...
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-04
<Kilos> morning all. we got power cut all day for maintenance
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
 * Kilos happy, canonical gave approval for my africa site
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<elacheche> morning
<MooDoo> howdy all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  and others
<MooDoo> howdy Kilos watching the keynote?
<Kilos> whats that?
<Kilos> i was without power most of the day
<MooDoo> mark shuttleworths pre uos keynote
<MooDoo> starts in about 3/4 mins
<MooDoo> ubuntuonair.com
<Kilos> aw no, i cant do live stuff
<MooDoo> won't be long till it's available on youtube i'm sure.
<Kilos> i just told za, hopefully someone has time to watch and fill me in
<Kilos> ty MooDoo  
<MooDoo> yw :)
<Kilos> MooDoo  do you know how long it will be?
<Kilos> us 3g users pay dear
<MooDoo> no idea but ah yes that could be expensive, i'm sure there will be lots of posts as and when its down
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> hi genii  wb
 * genii makes more coffee and passes the mugs around
<Kilos> hee hee i been waiting all day for that. you make good cyber coffee
<Kilos> we have an ibid bot that makes ours
<genii> Kilos: It's always been my habit to sort of be an online barista :)
<Kilos> i like :D
<MooDoo> Wily Werewolf is ubuntu +1
<elacheche> Ye :D
<MooDoo> I didn't like it but I'm alright nooooooow lol
<elacheche> hahaha :)
<genii> I was hoping for Wascally Wabbit, but oh well
<mhall119> werewolf will lead to some fun wallpaper and t-shirt designs though
<elacheche> I agree :)
 * genii makes more coffee
<ahoneybun> belkinsa: can you swap timeslots with you Ubuntu Women blueprint (Plasma 5 Demo) http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/2015-05-06/display
<belkinsa> Sure, ahoneybun.
<ahoneybun> thank you very much belkinsa
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<belkinsa> ahoneybun, should I move it for you?
<ahoneybun> belkinsa: yes please, did not know you had the power
<belkinsa> I'm a track lead for both tracks
<ahoneybun> oh cool
<belkinsa> Well, looks like we have no LoCo show and tells.
<wxl> belkinsa: who's leads for show and tell?
<belkinsa> me, balloons, and Alan whatever-his-last-name is
<wxl> cuz i'd like to move our lxqt session farther out if we can
<belkinsa> Okay
<wxl> gilir needs more time
<belkinsa> This one?
<wxl> -> nil
<wxl> :)
<belkinsa> Or this http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22422/lxqt-next-generation-of-lubuntu/
<wxl> yes, that one
<belkinsa> Looks like this session is in the wrong slot: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22434/canonical-landscape-demonstration/ but I'm not sure if I want to move it myself.
<wxl> lots of great sessions
<wxl> i'm going to have trouble this year figuring out what to do
<belkinsa> ahoneybun, swaping yours with wxl's.
<wxl> which which?
<belkinsa> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22422/lxqt-next-generation-of-lubuntu/ with http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22517/plasma-5-demo/
<ahoneybun> thats what i thought
<wxl> ah
<wxl> kk
<belkinsa> They were in the time slot
<belkinsa> Works for you guys?
<ahoneybun> yes very well
<ahoneybun> thank you again belkinsa
<belkinsa> Not a problem, then I will place the Ubuntu Women on back.
<wxl> wait
<wxl> now mine doesn't have a date
<belkinsa> Hm?
<belkinsa> Because I need to move it to a later date
<wxl> oh
<wxl> ok
<wxl> well then i'll wait for that to verify its okness :)
<belkinsa> It's that cloud demo
<belkinsa> Want to do it 18:00..18:55 the last day?
<wxl> sure
<belkinsa> Done: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22422/lxqt-next-generation-of-lubuntu/ It's under community but that's okay
<wxl> oikie dokie thx
<belkinsa> Not a problem
<ahoneybun> oh no
<ahoneybun> 18:00 UTC is 2:00 here
<belkinsa> Move again?
<ahoneybun> I'll be at work. I'll 
<ahoneybun> figure something out
<ahoneybun> that time works best for the other 2 people
<wxl> um
<ahoneybun> I'll work it from my end
<wxl> now i've disappeared again
<belkinsa> Alright
<belkinsa> Let them do the demo.
<ahoneybun> I'll see if I can take the day off
<belkinsa> Alright
<wxl> oh i'm under cloud hgahahahah
<belkinsa> I moved it to the last day, if that's fine for you wxl.
<wxl> sure belkinsa thx
<belkinsa> Not a problem
<ahoneybun> wxl: your session is lubuntu related yes?
<wxl> ahoneybun: yep
<ahoneybun> can you shot me a link?
<ahoneybun> shoot
<wxl> ahoneybun: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22422/lxqt-next-generation-of-lubuntu/
<ahoneybun> sadly will not make it
<wxl> bummer
<ahoneybun> since it is 18:00
<wxl> well there's always the youtubes
<ahoneybun> yea
<wxl> so is the plasma 5 thing going to be anything dramatically new to people keeping up on development?
<wxl> ahoneybun: ↑
<ahoneybun> it will be things redone from Plasma 4 - 5
<ahoneybun> lots of things are rewritten in Qt5 and QML
<wxl> so no surprises to people who had the plasma 5 iso from a couple cycles ago?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-05
<MooDoo> hello all
<elacheche> Hey!
<Kilos> greetings everyone, we just had power restored
<elacheche> Greeting Kilos.. I was asking myself if you're ok.. :D
<elacheche> Now I understand :)
<Kilos> hi elacheche  
<Kilos> MooDoo  and others i have a request please
<Kilos> please talk to the guys at LoCo Teams and ask them to consider making audio feeds available 
<Kilos> thats for the 3g guys in za
<Kilos> the keynote is what we want in audio please
<MooDoo> okey
<Kilos> ty
<MooDoo> Kilos: might even try and do it myself
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IfgX-k7Hag could work as well. shows 55.2 meg download
<Kilos> audio is perfect MooDoo  
<Kilos> i used youtube-dl -f 140 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IfgX-k7Hag
<MooDoo> Kilos: that's what i was going to use any way :D but i'm at work at the moment, so you've beat me to it
<Kilos> hehe
<ubuntiste-msakni> Guys! Am arabic, and I find many SPAMS (in arabic) on the LP Answers section.. Is there a way to remove those spams? 
<belkinsa> Ask your brother, ubuntiste-msakni/
<belkinsa> H emight know.
<belkinsa> ;D
<genii> ubuntiste-msakni: Might want to try the #launchpad channel
<belkinsa> Or you can filter them out
<ubuntiste-msakni> looool.. belkinsa :D what brother?? you mean elacheche? 
<belkinsa> Yes.
<ubuntiste-msakni> belkinsa, yeah, but this will create problems for other arabic persons who needs/try to help
<belkinsa> ubuntiste-msakni = elacheche?
<ubuntiste-msakni> belkinsa, elacheche is ubuntiste-msakni :D I'm elacheche :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> :D
<belkinsa> Curse you.
<ubuntiste-msakni> elacheche, is connected via my work desktop :D x) 
<ubuntiste-msakni> sorry for confusing you belkinsa x)
<belkinsa> It's cool
<belkinsa> I don't mind a prank/
<belkinsa> ;)
<ubuntiste-msakni> :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-06
<Kilos> good morning everyone
<elacheche> Morning guys!
<Kilos> hi elacheche  
<dpm> hi wxl, are you around?
<nhaines> dpm: I'd like to be involved in the "Supporting Ubucons worldwide hangout a bit later today.
<dpm> nhaines, cool!
<dpm> nhaines, you should see the link to join the session in the page, but I can send you the link before the session starts too
<nhaines> I should've said something last week, but my sleep schedule's been unpredictable lately.  Strength and weakness of working from home. ;)
<nhaines> I don't see a link there yet, so maybe I'll ping you a couple minutes beforehand.
<nhaines> dpm: didn't see that hangouts URL yet.  :)
<dpm> nhaines, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfq3jrrLgWwjpPFiSSopUtj0DTV_zEGFqFnxyzGTGFPPsCceA :)
<nhaines> dpm: yay!
 * genii makes more coffee
<wxl> am now dpm. what's up?
<dpm> wxl, sorry, I've been in sessions, never replied back. I was going to ask you about the lxqt session schedule, but it seems you've figured it out already with balloons
<balloons> dpm, yep, ack. I was going to ping after.. I should have ;-)
<dpm> thanks guys
<wxl> yep thanks for checking dpm
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-07
<Kilos> morning everybody
<MooDoo> hello all
<Kilos> connection issues today
<wxl> YoBoY: should i include cm-t on this?
<YoBoY> yes, is one of our locoteam members and leader (french team) who have writed a beautifull wiki page, and not applied yet to the ubuntu membership ;)
<wxl> excellent :)
<YoBoY> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/~cm-t
<wxl> cm-t: could you provide an email address?
<wxl> ah
<cm-t> same as yoboy
<cm-t> @ubuntu-fr.org
<wxl> okie dokie
<cm-t> cm-t or arudy
<YoBoY> so, cm-t, explain us why you haven't applied yet to this membership… :)
<cm-t> so, I am not sure why
<cm-t> I think I have never took the time to read the wiki page to describe all the process, so I've just made my wiki page, and also asked others people to do so
<cm-t> I think I've never tryed the next step
<cm-t> (don't judge me !)
<cm-t> (I bet all others in the core team of ubuntu-fr are same, or doing less)
<wxl> belkinsa: there's something we can do— streamline the process or organize it to be enumerated
<YoBoY> (just to "force" them to register in launchpad is hard sometimes, and it's the first step ^^")
<cm-t> I also wish one of our board team member get the status before me. just for the  logic, but maybe its me beeing dumb
<cm-t> (thinking at ~olive
<cm-t> )
<wxl> YoBoY: not to be a contrarian, but do you really think that's so difficult? i mean it's essential for SO MANY things, like dealing with bugs, looking at pads, registering on UOS, etc.
<YoBoY> lol, olive is in the wiki state since… 2005, more or less… :D
<cm-t> YoBoY: yes, that's why I've tryed to do some little workshop wiki, to make specificly HIM to get the membership, but he  didnt understood
<YoBoY> wxl, don't forget my team is less technical, it's a majority of enthusiast users
<wxl> YoBoY: and as i always say, technical contributions are a very small part of the work in ubuntu. ALL contributions count
<YoBoY> launchpad is a technical tool for developers, not user friendly, not localised
<cm-t> The login to the loco portail should create a launchpad profile, or something like that
<YoBoY> and after that step, signing the CoC is another hard step for non technical foreign user ;)
<cm-t> or a magic link on the step-by-step guide
<YoBoY> ( wxl : great pad page by the way :) )
<Kilos> hi all. is there anyone here in Australia?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-08
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> good morning dholbach  
<Kilos> and everyone else too of course
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<MooDoo> howdy
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  
<Kilos> hi dpm
<Kilos> can someone please give me the correct link to marks keynote from a couple of days ago
<dpm> hi Kilos
<dpm> Kilos, you'll find it on summit.ubuntu.com, on Monday
<MooDoo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IfgX-k7Hag
<MooDoo> kilos that's a direct link to youtube
<Kilos> ty i want to share it with an ubuntu user in brazzaville
<MooDoo> :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-09
<Kilos> morning all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-10
<Kilos> morning all
<wxl> um, can someone remind me where one files a support ticket with canonical it?
<pleia2> rt@ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-05-09
<Kilos> aw didnt say hi to dholbach svij popey and others today
<Kilos> sorry guys
<dholbach> hey Kilos 
<popey> hello Kilos 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-05-11
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-05-12
<Kilos> o/
<silasamed> bonjour il y a des francais ici?
<silasamed> y a t'il quelqu'un qui parle francais?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-05-12
<Colmena> Bonjour, y'a t'il un français dans la salle?
<wxl> !fr
<ubot5> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Colmena> merci
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-05-13
<Kilos> o/
